# FS - Fischer Watea 101 182 New (Maybe)



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2011)

Floating this out there for interest...

I picked a pair of Brand New Watea 101 182cm last summer on a pretty good deal thinking that I was going to switch up the quiver. Unfortunately, I let my inner gear whore get the best of me. At the earliest, I can't see changing up my line up until 2012-2013 season. Maybe even 13-14 if I don't break anything this season.

So I could hang onto it or dump it. Not sure yet. But I'd get rid of them for $400 which is a little less than I paid for them. These have the hull tip profile and a turned up swallow tail with skin clip slot. Camber, no rocker. I have the 94's in a touring setup and the older Atua's are still rocking my alpine binders. Good skis, extremely light for touring. Go longer than you normally think you would need to due to the tail and light weight construction. 

Dimensions: 134 / 101 / 124 mm 
Turn Radius: 23 m 
Length: 182

Prefer to hand deliver locally or at a mountain. Shipping skis sucks ass and gets expensive. Would ship if needed for additional money to cover S&H. If any one is interested, let's chat. I am not opposed to holding onto them for another season or two unmounted until I need them so not really looking to haggle at this point. But of course, cash in hand for other stuff this season is nice.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 4, 2012)

Alright, I am now serious about selling these skis and no longer just tossing out a feeler.

$350 shipped brand new including S&H. I'll give this post a day or two and then I am tossing them up on eBay.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a sweet deal. Can't do it this year (that includes next season) Aaach - Sorry. Gotta save up for closing costs.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the 94 variant of this exact ski and I have been extremely impressed by its performance, I definitely recommend it!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2012)

LonghornSkier said:


> I have the 94 variant of this exact ski and I have been extremely impressed by its performance, I definitely recommend it!



Yep, I have a 191 older version of this ski and still ski them on a regular basis. Also of note is that they are relatively light and would make a decent touring ski.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2012)

Off to eBay it goes. If you were on the fence and are still thinking about it...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190649226207


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2012)

you forgot to include you're ebay stats

100% positive feedback.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2012)

Quite tempting, but I would be a dead man to add another pair of skis, and they are similar to a pair I have now.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2012)

I am sorely tempted.

I will control myself and wait until tonight to look at them on eBay.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 15, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Quite tempting, but I would be a dead man to add another pair of skis, and they are similar to a pair I have now.



Q4T

I have the Watea 114s  Skied them twice this year.  They were nice.  I am sure the 100s ski nice as well.


----------

